

Feedback on our Launchrock Beta Invite - jstrike

We've been eyeing Launchrock for a while now and we finally think we're in the right place to take the plunge.<p>I'd love for feedback on our setup. Is the concept clear/ pique your interest? Does the email give away enough? Also most of all, is it not too spammy?<p>The site is here:<p>http://www.flamecourt.com<p>We're planning on beginning to share it on Monday, so any feedback before then would be very helpful. Thanks!
======
prsimp
Clickable Link: <http://www.flamecourt.com>

I agree that it does seem a bit vague. I get the idea of wanting to pique
interest, but I'm also loathe to give you my e-mail address with so little
information about what you mean by delivering internet justice.

------
ericmsimons
It's definitely interesting - the idea is not solid and clear, but I'm not
sure that it has to be in this case. The ambiguity might be what makes people
sign up!

~~~
jstrike
Thanks for the feedback. Yeah, we want to pique interest, but don't want to
give it all away. Plus, shorter is sweeter.

